# Silao



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Is this doable? Husband has job offer in silao. No English speaking schools there for 3 American kids that don't speak Spanish. Is the closest place to school them Mexico City? So a weekly 3.5 hour commute? It's a good job offer but logistically can it be done... Advice please


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

terdubai said:


> Is this doable? Husband has job offer in silao. No English speaking schools there for 3 American kids that don't speak Spanish. Is the closest place to school them Mexico City? So a weekly 3.5 hour commute? It's a good job offer but logistically can it be done... Advice please


The larger city next door to Silao is called Querataro and has private schools that are available, I presume. A few poster here live there and can tell you about this city. I like the place very much and have 2 brother in laws there.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Aren´t they bilingual schools in Guanajuato?


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

citlali said:


> Aren´t they bilingual schools in Guanajuato?


As a follow up to citali's suggestion, I would recommend Guanaujuato as well. My wife has family there and they just emailed a list of these schools. 

My sister in law has children at Valenciana, while her friends have their children in Yeccan Waldorf.. 

Colegio Valenciana 
Cerro del Erizo 100 
CP: 36240 
Telephone: 7310282 

Instituto Lasalle De Guanajuato Ac
Marquez de Rayas 162 Guanajuato-AKA 
Tel: 473-731-0614 

Instituto Euro-Americano 
Address: CAMINO PERULES NUM. 1000 
Telephone: 014737345556 
[email protected]

Colegio Yeccan Waldorf
Calle La Mancha 
Telephone: (473) 732-4715 
Colegio Yeccan


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

terdubai said:


> Is this doable? Husband has job offer in silao. No English speaking schools there for 3 American kids that don't speak Spanish. Is the closest place to school them Mexico City? So a weekly 3.5 hour commute? It's a good job offer but logistically can it be done... Advice please


San Miguel Allende is also not too far away and has a large expat population. I found a bilingual school there. From its website,

"Whether by scheduling alternate days in English and Spanish, or dividing each day into two language sections, the goal is to enable students to become bilingual, bi-literate and bicultural. The academic standards are taught through two language delivery systems (Spanish and English) to develop bilingualism and biliteracy. Partner teachers each true to their language of instruction collaboratively prepare the classroom, develop lessons, and assess students’ mastery of the standards."

Academia Internacional San Miguel de Allende

The bilingual teaching system would be similar to all except a few schools in Mexico City such as the American School or Greengates. Although kids generally pickup language skills quite quickly, a bilingual school would be challenging at first for children without any Spanish skills. 

Below is a link to the Association of American Schools In Mexico which lists member schools throughout and Mexico and general information.

Association of American Schools in Mexico - ASOMEX


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I sure would not want to commute to San Miguel to go to work to SIlao everyday.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the help! I will start tracking down all the options mentioned.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I went to the 
Academia Internacional San Miguel de Allende as an immersion study and really liked the school- wished I could have stayed longer. I also simply love Sam Miguel.....


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

San Miguel is a wonderful place but I bet you did not commute from Silao every day when you went to school there. The OP is looking at having a good school for her children and she also has a husband who has to to work in Silao so it is a little different than just picking a city because it is nice.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh I wasn't saying anything like they should live and commute! Just commenting that I liked the school- I got excited when I saw someone mentioning it. I did understand she is basing her decisions on a certain criteria. As I said, I was simply reminiscing....


----------

